# CLS leaches from Action Mining ?



## kurt (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone here tryed using the the CLS leaches for leaching ores made & sold by Action mining

The reason I ask is I have acquired some of snowdogs ore from Alaska & have been concidering getting some sodium cyanide & trying my hand at cyanide leaching

The CLS leaches are acidic leaches which from what I have read about leaching ores are not the best road to go for leaching ores

so anyone with experience using action minings CLS leaches?

Kurt


----------



## galenrog (Aug 18, 2013)

If I recall, the CLS leach is for sulfide ores. Snowdog appears to have a free milling ore. A direct smelt of the milled concentrates may be more appropriate and much simpler.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 19, 2013)

In looking through my sample from Snowdog, the visible gold appears to be crystals and part of the quartz matrix and not bound up with other minerals that would require a leach process.

My plan is to crush it to fine power, roast it for an hour or so, dissolve in hot AR and drop with SMB. I'm going this route since I don't have any experience with smelting and have only a small sample to process.

If I had many pounds though, I'd be looking at something else.


----------



## rc62burke (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Rick
For what it is worth, as I have only been here a couple of days, treating your concentrates straight up with AR would cause you some issues if base metals are present as well as Silver, a process that takes out these values first then treat with AR would be better maybe.
This is what I have learnt in my short time here, take it as you will & please let me know if I am way off track.
cheers
Lee


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 21, 2013)

I have tried it. On this particular ore AR worked fine. 
Granted, it was only done on a few pieces that had some visible gold (visible at least with a glass) 
that I had crushed up.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 21, 2013)

@Lee, I agree, but these samples from Snowdog are very clean quartz with visible gold in them. Free bearing ore so to speak, so there will be little to almost no other metals to deal with. 

And I only have a one pound sample to work with and can do the whole batch in a 500 ml beaker easily.

If I had many pounds or more to work, then I'd build a sluice to run it through after crushing and learn how to smelt the clean out to refine it. Although the gold looks quite good as is, it should bring a good price without refining. If one were to have a decent volume to sell that is.

Rick


----------

